# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Walmart pork found to contain deadly superbugs that are resistant to antibiotics

## Big Dummy

*
*https://dcdirtylaundry.com/walmart-p...o-antibiotics/*


Walmart pork found to contain deadly superbugs that are resistant to antibiotics* 

Ethan Huff - 

December 24, 2019_ 0_ 

__
_(Natural News) The animal welfare group World Animal Protection has published a new study revealing that many of the pork products sold at Walmart stores are contaminated with antibiotic-resistant superbugs._
_Tests conducted by the group, the results of which were published by FoodDive, show that as much as 80 percent of the pork products sold at Walmart locations throughout the mid-Atlantic region are contaminated with superbugs, while 37 percent contain three or more different varieties of superbugs._

_More than one out of four pork samples collected from Walmart stores tested positive for superbug bacteria thats resistant to antibiotic drug classes that are classified as Highest Priority Critically Important Antimicrobials by the World Health Organization (WHO)  meaning theres no known FDA-approved way to fight them at this time._
_Trending: As THIRD Kevin Spacey Accuser Suspiciously Dies, Let's Not Forget the Spacey/Clinton/Epstein Connections_
_The samples were tested in 32 batches for E. coli, salmonella, enterococcus and listeria, explains Zero Hedge, adding that Texas Tech University researchers tested 160 samples of pork in total, 80 from Walmart and 80 from a competing national retail chain._


_Researchers said they found enterococcus in 13 batches, E. coli in 10 batches, salmonella in 6 and listeria in 3 batches._
Researchers said they found enterococcus in 13 batches, E. coli in 10 batches, salmonella in 6 and listeria in 3 batches.
Its not the meat itself thats the problem; its how this meat is raised, typically in high-density factory farms where livestock unnaturally wallow in their own filth rather than roam free on grass pastures. Because of this, factory farm animals are often sickly and diseased, which means their meat is also sickly and diseased.

The presence of multidrug-resistant bacteria on pork products illustrates the role the pork supply chain plays in the global health crisis caused by antibiotic-resistant bacteria, warns Alesia Soltanpanah, executive director of World Animal Protection U.S.
The fact that pork from one of the nations largest retailers contains bacteria resistant to antibiotics critically important to human health is particularly alarming and should raise concerns.
*Leave it to Walmart to sell pork tainted with the deadliest known superbugs in existence*

Its important to note that the pork samples collected from the other retailer, which FoodDive speculates was probably Kroger, Target, or Costco, was _not contaminated with two different strains of multidrug-resistant bacteria in a single batch as was discovered at Walmart. Likewise, none of the competing chains pork was resistant to antibiotics considered critically important to human health._
_What this suggests is that Walmart is selling the dirtiest pork in the nation, while retailers like Target and Costco have already committed to making their much safer pork products even safer by the year 2022._



_Kroger has also agreed to strengthen its animal welfare policies for its pork suppliers, including working towards a commitment to complete elimination of gestation crates for breeding sows by the year 2025._
_But not corrupt Walmart, which continues in its dirty ways selling dirt-cheap pork products that, for all intents and purposes, appear to pose a serious public health threat. But the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has yet to go after the retail chain, even as it continues to crack down on raw milk, cannabidiol (CBD), and other naturally safe food products because of their alleged risks._

_Truth be told, the FDA couldnt care less about public health because it never goes after the things that actually harm humans, including factory-farmed meat. The FDA exists to eradicate things that actually help people stay healthy, as evidenced by its aggressive stance against cannabis, kratom (mitragyna speciosa), and milk in its natural, probiotic-rich form._
_According to Soltanpanah, who tried to contact Walmart about these shocking test results, the company was not responsive, and has yet to acknowledge that theres even a problem with its pork. Because of this, our advice is to avoid Walmart pork products at all costs._
_For more related news about the importance of avoiding filthy feedlot food at all costs, be sure to check out CleanFood.news._
_Sources for this article include:_
_ZeroHedge.com_
_NaturalNews.com_


_Its not the meat itself thats the problem; its how this meat is raised, typically in high-density factory farms where livestock unnaturally wallow in their own filth rather than roam free on grass pastures. Because of this, factory farm animals are often sickly and diseased, which means their meat is also sickly and diseased._

_The presence of multidrug-resistant bacteria on pork products illustrates the role the pork supply chain plays in the global health crisis caused by antibiotic-resistant bacteria, warns Alesia Soltanpanah, executive director of World Animal Protection U.S._
_The fact that pork from one of the nations largest retailers contains bacteria resistant to antibiotics critically important to human health is particularly alarming and should raise concerns._
*Leave it to Walmart to sell pork tainted with the deadliest known superbugs in existence*

_Its important to note that the pork samples collected from the other retailer, which FoodDive speculates was probably Kroger, Target, or Costco, was not contaminated with two different strains of multidrug-resistant bacteria in a single batch as was discovered at Walmart. Likewise, none of the competing chains pork was resistant to antibiotics considered critically important to human health._
_What this suggests is that Walmart is selling the dirtiest pork in the nation, while retailers like Target and Costco have already committed to making their much safer pork products even safer by the year 2022._



_Kroger has also agreed to strengthen its animal welfare policies for its pork suppliers, including working towards a commitment to complete elimination of gestation crates for breeding sows by the year 2025._
_But not corrupt Walmart, which continues in its dirty ways selling dirt-cheap pork products that, for all intents and purposes, appear to pose a serious public health threat. But the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has yet to go after the retail chain, even as it continues to crack down on raw milk, cannabidiol (CBD), and other naturally safe food products because of their alleged risks._

_Truth be told, the FDA couldnt care less about public health because it never goes after the things that actually harm humans, including factory-farmed meat. The FDA exists to eradicate things that actually help people stay healthy, as evidenced by its aggressive stance against cannabis, kratom (mitragyna speciosa), and milk in its natural, probiotic-rich form._
_According to Soltanpanah, who tried to contact Walmart about these shocking test results, the company was not responsive, and has yet to acknowledge that theres even a problem with its pork. Because of this, our advice is to avoid Walmart pork products at all costs._
_For more related news about the importance of avoiding filthy feedlot food at all costs, be sure to check out CleanFood.news._
_Sources for this article include:_
_ZeroHedge.com_
_NaturalNews.com_






China owns the USA pork farms and packaging. Ilea also aliens do the factory work. Do either care about the GOOD health of Americans?

----------

Montana (12-27-2019)

----------


## Death-Ninja

And where did said Pork originate from???? China?

----------

Big Dummy (12-27-2019)

----------


## Montana

> And where did said Pork originate from???? China?


Maybe from the middle east ?MOO-slums don't eat it so that leaves more for the infidel.

----------

Big Dummy (12-27-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I refuse to buy any meat at Wal-Mart.
There are no real meat cutters there, let alone real butchers that know how to gut or skin anything. 

It's all gassed, pre-packed from wherever( Con-agra/Cargill/Tyson/IBP/Monfort).

----------

Big Dummy (12-27-2019),Captain Obvious (12-27-2019),Montana (12-27-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

So no one got sick and no one died?

----------

Big Dummy (12-27-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> And where did said Pork originate from???? China?


China owns almost all of the pork in America. They own almost all brand names of pork products. They own about all of the packing plants. Then they hire illegals to do the bloody work. Does China or illegals care about Americans GOOD health?

----------



----------


## MisterVeritis

Does no one cook meat?

----------


## JMWinPR

> And where did said Pork originate from???? China?


Smithfield is now Chinese, whether or not the pork comes from China, or is grown here is unknown. Same with the processing.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I buy lots of Smithfield products. Not much choice these days.

When boneless pork loins go on sale for $1.49-$1.59/lb , I buy six or seven.  Whether they be whole loins or half loins.

I eat them raw!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Das fa true! 

I make pork jerky with them. Little fat trim and little shrinkage.

I have made jerky with them fresh, right from the store.

Usually I freeze them for 72 hours and then defrost them in the fridge. They slice better in the semi-frozen state and that is supposed to kill the trichina worms.

Given the fact that there hasn't been a case of trichonisis in almost 80 years , I dont know why I waste my time. Lol.

----------

Captain Obvious (12-27-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

> I refuse to buy any meat at Wal-Mart.
> There are no real meat cutters there, let alone real butchers that know how to gut or skin anything. 
> 
> It's all gassed, pre-packed from wherever( Con-agra/Cargill/Tyson/IBP/Monfort).


Same here.

10 years ago I bought those tubes of ground meat there, got them home.  They were full of this weird shredded rubbery stuff.  Scraped all the meat and wrappers into a bag and took it back for a refund.  

After that I only buy brand name and pre-packaged stuff there, no meat or produce.

It's all garbage.

----------


## Captain Obvious

> I buy lots of Smithfield products. Not much choice these days.
> 
> When boneless pork loins go on sale for $1.49-$1.59/lb , I buy six or seven.  Whether they be whole loins or half loins.
> 
> I eat them raw!  Das fa true! 
> 
> I make pork jerky with them. Little fat trim and little shrinkage.
> 
> I have made jerky with them fresh, right from the store.
> ...


Same here, I smoke a lot of loins and crock a lot of butts (softball for anyone willing to take it lol) for pulled pork.

I split a whole pig with a friend locally recently, it should be here Monday or Tuesday, they're smoking the hams and packaging it up.  That should turn out ok, the local butcher is a big operation, I've bought whole lambs from them before.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

I smell a smear job here.

The mediuh liars are always eager to resurrect the old hatred of Wally World...notice, when they want to put down their lessers, they talk about "Walmart Shoppers."  Twenty-five years ago, they were babbling about all the imported crap in Walmart - never mentioning that the SAME stuff was going into Target...Sears...Kmart...grocery stores...Dollar General...

THEY LIE.

I believe none of it.

That said, I avoid Walmart's meats.  Their eggs here are sourced locally and they're fine; but their chicken is frozen, then thawed, and WAY too bloody and nasty.

I don't buy that much fresh meat, and it's no sacrifice to go to Albertson's or another grocery to get my fresh cuts.

----------

